# Nanochromis teugelsi???



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m just curious who here on the forum have any of these? I know they were just recently described (2006), but just wanted to see what some of your experiences are with these and do you have any pictures to share? Thanks!

I think these were also known as Nanochromis sp. Kasai


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

I managed to obtain 20 young ones recently from a breeder but there still isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t much on the net about them or many pictures. What few pictures IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve found there seems to be a variation in color patterns. I think wild ones have only been brought into the US once from what little IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve found and that was in 2008, those were snatched up very quickly.

Does anyone have any experiences or information to share at all???


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

If you like Gold Ocellatus Shell Dwellers youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll love these guys! Do coconut shells count? Sorry for the cheap camera but check these guys out.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, those are little beauties. I haven't seen pics of them before. Always nice to see westie posts. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice looking fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Look what I found tonight, Babies!


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

Great fish! How are they doing? You ready to ship any out?


----------



## joelBXL (Jul 18, 2005)

I also have N. cF teugelsi .... unfortunately ... 6 males!


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

slimbolen99 said:


> Great fish! How are they doing? You ready to ship any out?


I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t checked this post in a while. There doing great, thanks! I have about 90 fry from two different pairs right now but donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to ship any. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll post some current pictures of the two pair below.

Pair #1 Male








Pair #1 Female








Pair #2 Male








Pair #2 Female


----------



## tatay (Dec 14, 2011)

What sweet little baby fish! That's such a great surprise to wake up to! I love it when my fish have babies. I love watching them grow. That's why I had to buy a bigger tank and filter to fit everybody!


----------



## tatay (Dec 14, 2011)

How big of a tank do you have? Did you upgrade when the babies were born? I'm just trying to figure out how much bigger I need to go. Do you think a size 4396508 water filter is big enough?


----------

